#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-14
 * bkerensa is back in PDX :)
<bkerensa> now time to go find some grub
<nathwill> hey everybody!
<nibalizer> hai!
<nathwill> hey nibalizer. just got back from the movies, i believe we have our monthly IRC meeting scheduled for tonite, has anyone kicked it off yet?
<jvlb> not so's you'd notice
<nathwill> alrighty then. let's get things started. i'll send Ben a text to remind him. i imagine he's pretty tired from his trip
<nathwill> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon May 14 02:08:24 2012 UTC.  The chair is nathwill. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nathwill> #meetingtopic Ubuntu Oregon Monthly IRC meeting for May 2012
<nathwill> ok. looks like no specific agenda items have been added to the wiki. does anyone have anything they want to discuss?
<nathwill> ref: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam/Meetings/CurrentAgenda
<nathwill> alrighty. :) i'll just mention a couple things going on, most of it's been mentioned on the mailing list before, but in case any one missed it.
<blkperl> whens the next debian/ubuntu bug party?
<nathwill> :)
<nathwill> blkperl, i don't think anyone's started scheduling anything, but i'd definitely be interested.
<nathwill> now that UDS is over, let's add that to our agenda, eh?
<nathwill> #subtopic debian/ubuntu bug squashing party
<blkperl> I can get a room at PSU if we want to have it there
<nibalizer> yea lets do that
<nathwill> perfect. i as just going to ask who'd hosted before. i think PSU is a great place to do it.
<blkperl> nathwill: nibalizer and i can provide virtual machines as well
<nathwill> blkperl: that sounds awesome. i should be able to do the same if more are needed.
<nathwill> ok, so slangasek and kees i believe headed things up last time?
<nathwill> or who steered the last one?
<nathwill> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1454/detail/
<nathwill> there's the details for the last BSP we had
<nathwill> so last time we focused on multiarch, bitesize, packaging bugs.
<nathwill> and SRU verification.
<nathwill> i would think that that would still be a great set of things to focus on... y'all agree?
<blkperl> yep that sounds good
<nathwill> alright. to make sure we can get the word out and get the biggest possible participation, how does early June sound?
<nathwill> i'm thinking a Saturday is most likely to be a day that people are free.
<blkperl> hmm just a second, it needs to be after PSU finals
<nathwill> ok
<nathwill> what's that schedule like?
<nibalizer> prolly best to do june 16 or so
<blkperl> yes june 16
<blkperl> or later
<nathwill> ok. june 16 would be 3rd saturday. so maybe 16th, maybe 23rd.
<blkperl> that sounds good
<nathwill> let's do a followup on that on the mailing list so we can get broader input on availability.
<nathwill> eh?
<blkperl> yep
<nathwill> great. that sounds like a good plan.
<nathwill> anything else that we should address immediately on the topic of the next BSP?
<nathwill> blkperl, i'm assuming it's relatively straightforward to get a room?
<nibalizer> nathwill: yes
<blkperl> nathwill: yep, we just need to know how many so we can get the correct room
<blkperl> or a rough estimate :)
<blkperl> which if people rsvp that will be fine
<blkperl> also we have a room bigger than the puppetlabs area so we should be fine
<nathwill> ok. thanks nibalizer.
<nathwill> ok. sounds like we've got that dealt with as much as we can for the moment. you guys want to send the email asking for input on the preferred date, or should i?
<nibalizer> we can provide wireless access, power, that stuff, food is allowed int he room but PSU won't pay for it
<nathwill> yeah, i'll create the event on loco.ubuntu.com as soon as we get a date nailed, then people can start RSVP'ing.
<nibalizer> nathwill: you should, i'm not even on the mailing list
<nathwill> i'm thinking we'll collect input until Friday, if i send the mail tonite.
<nathwill> ok. /msg nibalizer tsk tsk ;)
<nathwill> lol
<nathwill> anything else for BSP we need to figure out that isn't date dependent?
<nibalizer> i've never done it before, so idunno
<nathwill> ok. i can't think of anything, so let's call that covered for now.
<nathwill> and we can follow up on the mailing list or in IRC throughout the week if anything else comes up.
<nathwill> alright, next topic...
<nathwill> #topic launchpad membership
<nathwill> just a quick reminder in case you didn't get the mail... tracking membership on the wiki was really unwieldy, and loco council takes the membership in the loco-group to be more valid... so we've axed the membership list from the wiki
<nathwill> if you haven't yet, please join the ~ubuntu-us-or group on launchpad
<nathwill> #link https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-or
<blkperl> done
<nathwill> if you have any questions, feel free to message me or ben.
<nathwill> thanks blkperl :)
<nathwill> we're doing pretty well this year, just so y'all know in case you haven't seen it. we're currently 41 members strong, up 33% since december.
<nathwill> so thank you all. it's been a super exciting year to be involved, and people are starting to realize that Ubuntu Oregon is a great team in the Ubuntu Community. let's keep the momentum going
<nathwill> any questions on membership before we move to the next topic?
<nathwill> as a related note, bkerensa has expressed interest in helping anyone interested in pursuing Ubuntu Membership. I'm looking at the list of things and will probably be applying sometime in the next few months.
<nathwill> if you're interested, feel free to send Ben a mail for tips.
<blkperl> what does Ubuntu Membership entail?
<nathwill> Ubuntu Membership is effectively a recognition of ongoing contribution to the community.
<nathwill> there's a lot of criteria they consider to be contribution, not strictly bugs/code/docs, etc... if you're active in the support community, these types of things make a difference too
<nathwill> as far as benefits, Ubuntu Members can vote in the selection of Community Council's board, you get an @ubuntu.com email, and other misc perks
<nathwill> (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership)
<blkperl> interesting
<nathwill> yeah. i'm generally pretty skeptical of "belonging" to an organization, but from what i can tell, this is a genuinely mutually beneficial way to get more involved with the community
<nathwill> alrighty... any other questions on launchpad/ubuntu membership?
<nathwill> alright...
<nathwill> 2 more quick things...
<nathwill> #topic Ubuntu Hours
<nathwill> so i went and hung out at Ava Roasteria in Beaverton last week
<nathwill> and nobody showed. :(
<nathwill> is Beaverton not convenient? I'm willing to move downtown if anyone is interested and has a location suggestion.
<nathwill> ugh.
<nathwill> silly wifi.
<nibalizer> nathwill: persistent connection?
<nathwill> yeaaah...
<nathwill> i reorganized the hardware in our office, and i think i picked the wrong corner for the router.
<nibalizer> :(
<nathwill> lol. it gets better too... stupid wifi signal booster can't get a gps signal, so i need to go snag a 20 ft ethernet cable so i can move the booster closer to the window
<nathwill> anyways... after the intro talk, i'd like to get some volunteers to do technology demos on anything they're interested in showing off
<nathwill> whether that be puppet, lxc, whatever.
<nathwill> even a standard LAMP session would be great.
<nibalizer> nathwill: when is this?
<nathwill> nibalizer. i want to have the overview this month, probably the last weekend.
<nathwill> after that, maybe bi-weekly, or once monthly...
<nibalizer> hrm, i migt be able to make it, end of may/early june is finals and starting a new job so i can't promise you anything
<nathwill> ok.
<nathwill> well, i'll send an announcement as soon as we get it nailed down.
<nathwill> any other questions about any topic at all?
<nibalizer> no from me :)
<nathwill> ok then!
<nathwill> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon May 14 03:08:52 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-or/2012/ubuntu-us-or.2012-05-14-02.08.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-or/2012/ubuntu-us-or.2012-05-14-02.08.html
<nathwill> well, thanks for coming everyone. :)
<nathwill> i need to run get some avocados, but i'll be back later.
<nathwill> y'all have a great night if i don't see ya later.
<cy1> dangit
<cy1> I would have totally showed up at Ava. I've even been there before.
<cy1> Not that I would have been helpful, but hey.
<kees> nathwill: slangasek was suggesting we do a "enable dh compat 9" focus for a future BSP. I'd love to help with that, if/when it happens.
<nathwill> ok, that sounds great.
<nathwill> did y'all catch the meeting minutes from last night?
<nathwill> we're thinking 16th or 23rd of June for date.
<nathwill> ^kees/slangasek
<kees> nathwill: my head is still spinning from travel. those dates sound fine to me. slangasek: whachuthink?
<nathwill> kees: blkperl said he could get us a room at PSU for venue.
<slangasek> nathwill, kees: AFAIK I'm free either date
<nathwill> kees, slangasek, great. i'll send the email to the list w/ the call for input on preferred of the 2 dates.
<nathwill> kees, slangasek: see anything at UDS that you're excited about?
<kees> nathwill: I'm cautiously optimistic about Ubuntu TV, though it is very very young. I remain excited about juju just because I like the leverage it can give people. a lot of the charms are still pretty rough, though.
<nathwill> kees, i agree w/ the current state of charms. i almost think it was a bit early to start accepting charms when juju is still so dynamic
<nathwill> kees: also, ubuntu tv is exciting idea, but seems remote... i'll be ecstatic when i see it available on a consumer device, though.
<kees> some of the low-level things going on remain exciting for me -- secure boot progress, RAID/LVM work that I need to help with, securing the nvidia driver, etc
<nathwill> kees, i'm assuming that first bit is UEFI work? has the community reached any concensus on some kind of signing authority?
<kees> nathwill: not sure, but several of the canonical kernel folks were picking my brain about what chrome os does for its secure boot. mostly we can cheat since we rely on the firmware for really early checks, and then we have a read-only root filesystem.
<kees> so there are still a lot of challenges for a general-purpose OS to do a uefi secure boot
<kees> but it sounds like it's moving along _relatively_ sanely. :P
<nathwill> kees: i'm sure a solution will emerge, but chances are things're gonna get messy before it does... hopefully oem's will be shipping with either the option to turn it off or set manual trust.
<nathwill> kees: also, your "securing nvidia driver" intrigues me.. you have a link i can do some reading on?
<kees> nathwill: not really, most of the nvidia stuff was hallway discussion. basically, the recent nvidia security update caused me and a few other people to start taking a closer look at the nvidia driver, and we all came away rather pale. it's not a safe driver, but I'm hoping that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/979307 will take care of the bulk of the exposure.
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 979307 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "/dev/nvidia* is world writable" [High,Triaged]
<kees> bottom line -- if you're running a server that happens to have the nvidia drivers installed, look out. :)
<nathwill> why the hell would you install binary video drivers on a server
<kees> some people install with the desktop CD, e.g.
<kees> it's rare, but does happen.
<nathwill> huh.
<nathwill> but yeah, that seems a pretty serious bug
<kees> it wouldn't be so bad if it did any kind of perms checking in the driver code. :P the fuse driver is world-writable, but that's because it does the ACLs internally. :P
<nathwill> iiinteresting...
<slangasek> nathwill: the move to python3 for 12.10 is fun :)
<nathwill> ha
<nathwill> if by fun you mean, "break everything"
<nathwill> bkerensa: when do you want to head down to OSL?
<slangasek> nah, it won't break everything
<slangasek> just things that are already using unicode badly :)
<bkerensa> nathwill: uhh when we have SATA's and a rail kit plus OSL has not yet responded to me
<nathwill> ah
<nathwill> no answer yet, eh?
<bkerensa> nope the ticket is still new status
<bkerensa> nathwill: I just checked and they said something to the effect of someone mentioned it but no its not even been processed or evaluated yet
<nathwill> ah
<bkerensa> I know about 6 months ago I had but in a ticket for shared hosting with OSL and they absolutely never responded to that ticket so *shrugs*
<nathwill> ok.
<nathwill> well, fingers crossed
<bkerensa> wow
<bkerensa> so Chase is going to charge me money to accept a incoming Wire transfer
<bkerensa> pff
<nathwill> yay banks
<bkerensa> ikr
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and this expense form is ridiculously broken anyways
<bkerensa> the date formatting is all broken
<nathwill> http://jubal.westnet.com/hyperdiscordia/discordian_calendar.html
<nathwill> HTH
<bkerensa> nathwill: ahh in Europe they do DD/MM/YYYY
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> not MM/DD/YYYY
<nathwill> .:| instead of :.|
<nathwill> makes sense
<nathwill> kinda like metric vs. imperial. :(
<tgm4883> nathwill, technically, YYYYMMDD makes more sense
<tgm4883> much easier for sorting
<nathwill> agreed. and that's why most db's do things that way
<nathwill> but for day-to-day usability, the range you're covering generally does not span years
<bkerensa> kees: How is that Windows logo engraved Ubuntu Ultrabook? :)
<kees> bkerensa: so far so good. my wife has been the primary user so far. she even likes unity with it.
<sbeattie> kees: she likes unity with that laptop> really? Innnnteresting. Is it just that it's faster than her desktop that's the difference?
<kees> sbeattie: I think combined with the very fast rendering speed, the overly wide screen, and the trackpad, the interface is okay. and I showed her how to find applications via the filters
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-15
<bkerensa> Hmms
<bkerensa> kees: yeah they look really slick... I heard the trackpad is touchy still?
<kees> bkerensa: a bit, but much better than it was.
<nathwill> arrrrgh
<nathwill> this freaking server has been out for delivery since 4am
<nathwill> gaaaah
 * nathwill obsessively reloads ups.com again...
<nathwill> WHOOO!!!
<bkerensa> nathwill: what?
<bkerensa> nathwill: are you now CEO?
<bkerensa> nathwill: FYI you have landed in a DNSBL because Google wont let me e-mail you
<bkerensa> wait
<bkerensa> >.>
<bkerensa> Google is listed in a DNSBL and you blocked Google :P
<bkerensa> 209.85.210.47 -> http://www.sorbs.net/cgi-bin/db
<nathwill> slangasek... default ubuntu php install has expose_php On..
<nathwill> so ya get headers like: X-Powered-By: PHP/5.3.10-1ubuntu3.1
<nathwill> would that be worthy of a bug, or do you think that was intentional...
<nathwill> +adam_g, since it's a server thing... ^
<slangasek> nathwill: I have no opinion on the matter :)
<nathwill> lol
<slangasek> I think it's a serious mistake that php5 is in Ubuntu main
<slangasek> but whenever it's been suggested to kick it out, the server team balks for fear of the hate mail
<bkerensa> Lizard Pumps Fist In Air!
<nathwill> hrm.
<nathwill> well screw it... i'll file a bug and they can tell me to burn and die if they want
<bkerensa> php5 for win
<bkerensa> now if Apache 2.4 lands in 12.10 I would be a happy duck
<slangasek> that's an interesting definition of "win" ;)
<nathwill> heh
<nathwill> there's a patch for it..
<nathwill> ./debian/patches/029-php.ini_paranoid.patch
<nathwill> lovely
<kees> nathwill: i think the php verbosity should match the apache version verbosity
<kees> which I think is major.minor without entire package line.
<nathwill> that's how nginx handles it too
<kees> like debianbanner=no in sshd_config, though I wish that was a default
<nathwill> is banner defined by default? i remember having to add banner in my squeeze install...
<kees> i thought it was =yes by default. need to double-check
<nathwill> well i'm not sure what debianbanner directive is... i've only seen Banner
<nathwill> looks like Banner is in ubuntu server by default
<tgm4883> whats in banner by default?
<tgm4883> I don't recall even having that file on my 12.04 server
<nathwill> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<nathwill> Banner points to /etc/issue.net
<nathwill> and that's the contents
<nathwill> i just wonder about any service that advertises identity details.
<sbeattie> kees: yep, looks like (from experimentation and the man page) that  debianbanner=yes is the default. :/
 * sbeattie +1's kicking php5 from main/the archive.
<bkerensa> ;p
<sbeattie> (the fact that I have a yet another security update for php in progress has no influence on my opinion, I swear. :) )
<nathwill> sbeattie: lol
 * tgm4883 sighs. oh microsoft
<bkerensa> tgm4883: what have they done now?
<nathwill> tgm4883: ?
<bkerensa> release a new version of Windows Server?
<bkerensa> nathwill: :D you gonna come play with the System76 Lemur Ultra I am getting next this week?
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> sure. wanna do a coffee get together?
<nathwill> you get to host the next pdx ubuntu hour, btw... mine was a failure
<bkerensa> nathwill: :P
<bkerensa> ok then
<bkerensa> umm yeah when the system76 lemur gets here I will ping you and we shall setup a coffee meet
 * bkerensa has a stack of reviews he has to get cracking on... Article for Ubuntu User is done though (thank goodness)
<nathwill> bkerensa, wc?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, no, I'm trying to resolve some errors in sharepoint 2010
<tgm4883> apparently though, sharepoint 2010 doesn't know about windows mount points when calculating free disk space
<tgm4883> AND it wants enough free space that it can double the size of the largest database file
<tgm4883> which is an issue, if you have iscsi mounts under C:\ and a 100GB DB file
<tgm4883> so much for notifications
<nathwill> lovely
<bkerensa> nathwill: sweet... Klout just gave me the opp to be loaned a Chevy Volt for three days
<bkerensa> >.<
<nathwill> cool
<kees> sbeattie: urgh!
<bkerensa> :(
 * bkerensa cut his thumb with a spline tool
<nathwill> ouch
<bkerensa> nathwill: you get the new CM 7.2.0 RC2?
<nathwill> erm
<nathwill> not seeing it in rom mgr
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> I dont use rom mgr I just go to cm site
<nathwill> i see a team android cm7.2.0-rm-v1.1
<nathwill> which says i must be premium user to aquire
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-16
<nathwill> i'm already on 7.2.0-rm-stable-v1.1
<bkerensa> no bleeding edge for u? :)
<bkerensa> no big deal if you brick... Just get a new phone :P
<nathwill> got an update for ubuntu one files app :)
 * bkerensa needs to consider getting premium U1
<bkerensa> idk though I have a huge box.net acct
<slangasek> bkerensa: this week is the third Thursday of the month; any interest in colocating an Ubuntu Hour with the Debian beering this month?
<bkerensa> nathwill: ^
<nathwill> yep
<bkerensa> nathwill: can you make it and possibly co-host?
 * bkerensa will try and make it for sure
<nathwill> yeah, i'm totally down.
<nathwill> i don't work thursdays, so that's perfect
<slangasek> Lucky Lab SE, 6pm for the Debian beering
<bkerensa> nathwill: k I will create event on loco.u.c. and calagator and send it to the interwebs
<nathwill> okey doke.
<bkerensa> http://calagator.org/events/1250462386
<bkerensa> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1782/detail/
<bkerensa> and on mailing list
<bkerensa> blkperl: ^ you should invite some PSU Ubuntu/Debian folk :P
<bkerensa> bdmurray: do you know how many bugs per result page LP displays by default?
<nathwill> 42
<bdmurray> 75
<bdmurray> well 75 is the max per page listing
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> bdmurray: 11479575 fix released bugs in Ubuntu?
<bkerensa> 11479575
<bkerensa> eck
<nathwill> 153061
<nathwill> http://bit.ly/JGxyKL
<bkerensa> yes
<nathwill> that's results, not pages
<bkerensa> ahh?
<nathwill> so... that's the answer
<bkerensa> hmm ok
<blkperl> bkerensa: most of us have a conflicting board game night on Thursday
<bkerensa> ahh
<blkperl> Ill pass it along to the general student
<nathwill> bye folks. headed home to fiddle w/ this proliant now
<bkerensa> :D
<blkperl> bkerensa: calagator and the link you gave me conflict on the time
<blkperl> bkerensa: also add a more useful describtion, nobody knows what Ubuntu/Debian beering means...
<bkerensa> blkperl: patches accepted for improvements on description
<bkerensa> :)
<blkperl> bkerensa: is it git?
<blkperl> in git?* :)
<bkerensa> bkerensa: Submission of patches accepted via mailing list only
<bkerensa> make sure to sign off on it too
<blkperl> telling yourself these things, counts as voluneteering
<bkerensa> ;p
<nibalizer> blkperl: git send-email
 * nibalizer finger pistols *
<nathwill> woot. got the extra nic and extra stick of ram installed... downloading 12.04 server now :)
<nathwill> beer break
<nathwill> bkerensa: found us an extra 250G hdd :)
<nathwill> mmmm... hoegaarden.
<cy1> Has anyone used tmux? I'm finding a weird error...
<cy1> if I redirect stderr to a log, it freezes while doing epoll on fd #3. If I don't redirect, it doesn't freeze. wtf
<nathwill> interesting
<cy1> I did an strace on it, and it's like... the server treats the client differently depending if the client is connected to a...terminal?
<cy1> i.e. the server loses the client and leaves it hanging if going to logs
<cy1> nah, but when I leave stdout on the terminal and only redirect stderr it *still* freezes...
<cy1> Ugh, it looks like a kernel bug.
<cy1>          * On Linux, epoll doesn't work on /dev/null (yes, really).
<cy1> >>> in the tmux source
<nathwill> lol
<cy1> I'm not redirecting stdin to dev/null, but stderr to a log file, but it's probably along the same lines...
<nathwill> damn it... this 4G ECC ram is DOA
<cy1> Huh... so libevent and epoll can hang if they're trying to write to a filesystem file, but not a socket or a pipe.
<cy1> i.e. offending-command 2>&1 | cat => no hanging.
<cy1> even if it's cat > some/log/file.log
<bkerensa> nathwill: SATA for the 1U box?
<nathwill> bkerensa, yessir :)
<nathwill> 250G came with my microserver, and i certainly don't need it
<bkerensa> nathwill: LOL? what are you going to use then?
<nathwill> one of several 2TB i have here :)
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> nathwill: let me guess your going to use the proliant as a Seedbox/Firewall/App box?
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> yessir
<nathwill> fire up a debian lxc for working upstream
<nathwill> and then fire up lxc containers for local apps, and keep the base install clean aside from the virt and networking stuff
<nathwill> :D
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> nathwill: I am going to get a Xi3 to run as my server
<bkerensa> it will sit by my router
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> well... i finally have something with dual nics, so i'm gonna go nuts
<bkerensa> LOL
<nathwill> bkerensa: that looks spiffy
<nathwill> i'm assuming the little one, not the data center, right? ;)
<bkerensa> the micro one yeah
<nathwill> lol
<nathwill> *yawn*
<bkerensa> nathwill: ikr ^
<nathwill> bkerensa: so turns out that ram stick is bad :(
<nathwill> but i got everything else set up and rocking. (though still have to set up the hosts and routing)
<bkerensa> nathwill: did you buy it somewhere?
<bkerensa> Bug #996140
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 996140 in LoCo Team Portal "Google+ Post Aggregation via Javascript" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/996140
<nathwill> bkerensa: HP hardware through newegg
<bkerensa> ah
<bkerensa> Ahh hah
<bkerensa> slangasek: might you look at output from this source package I am trying to build? http://paste.ubuntu.com/991412/
<slangasek> bkerensa: lines 57-59 are the error and, seemingly, the solution
<bkerensa> slangasek: could these be due to debuild trying to use the 4.2.0 orig tarball instead of the new upstream version?
<slangasek> bkerensa: well, given what it says on line 8, yes :)
<slangasek> you have a wrong version number in debian/changelog, then
<bkerensa> ah
<bkerensa> slangasek: and now with fixed version number in debian/changelog http://paste.ubuntu.com/991424/
<slangasek> bkerensa: ok, so, what did you do to create this source package?  It doesn't look like the patches you have in the debian/patches directory apply cleanly against the new upstream version
<bkerensa> slangasek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/PackageUpdate
 * bkerensa pulled new upstream tarball
<bkerensa> pulled our stable
<bkerensa> then merged our /debian into the extracted upstream source
<slangasek> oh dear
<bkerensa> added new changelog entry and then debuild
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> ^
<slangasek> yeah, these instructions are all wrong
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> They just updated them during UDS
<bkerensa> =/
<slangasek> no, this page hasn't been updated since 2011-11-14
<bkerensa> oh
<slangasek> but it was wrong then, too :P
<slangasek> so I'm not sure if this page should be fixed, or deleted / redirected somewhere else
<slangasek> but the right thing to do is
<bkerensa> Show me the Debian way? :P
<slangasek> apt-get source (or dget -xu) $package
<slangasek> wget $new_upstream_tarball
<slangasek> cd $package-$oldver
<slangasek> uupdate ../$new_upstream_tarball $new_upstream_version_number
<slangasek> however, neither of those methods will auto-fix the patches for you - that part has to be done by hand, and is entirely missing from this page
 * slangasek takes a peek at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-packaging-guide
<slangasek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide: "The Packaging Guides on this wiki are no longer being actively maintained. [...]"
<slangasek> so yeah, I'll shoot that page in the head
<bkerensa> slangasek: is there a guide to fixing patches by hand?
<bkerensa> I have complete all the other steps ^
<slangasek> export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches; while ! quilt push -a; do quilt push -f; edit things by hand; quilt refresh; done
<bkerensa> You just spoke Cantonese at me
<slangasek> there's a lot of Cantonese in packaging
<bkerensa> Ran ^ and its now doing some interesting looping in terminal
<slangasek> um
<slangasek> sorry
<slangasek> ^C ;)
<bkerensa> lol
<slangasek> you were meant to expand that loop mentally
<slangasek> because "edit things by hand" is not a shell command
<bkerensa> LOL
<slangasek> but everything /else/ there is a shell command
<slangasek>  export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches - tells quilt where to find the patch set
<bkerensa> yeah
<slangasek> quilt push -a - tries to apply all patches in the set
<slangasek> when it fails, you do 'quilt push -f' to force-push the next patch
<slangasek> then go over everything that failed to apply, and when you're all done fixing it up, run 'quilt refresh' to regenerate the patch
<slangasek> repeat as needed
<bkerensa> nothing failed though
<bkerensa> :D
<slangasek> oh, interesting
<bkerensa> just this occurred: File series fully applied, ends at patch 02-use-webkit-by-default.diff
<slangasek> then you're done
<bkerensa> ahh now build?
<slangasek> yeah
<slangasek> it may still fail if any of the patches were fuzzy
<slangasek> but that's easily fixed
<bkerensa> slangasek: assuming everything builds fine what is the most appropriate process for getting the new package sponsored?
<slangasek> bkerensa: given that you're doing a new upstream version, that's a good question
<slangasek> let me see
<slangasek> I think it may be best for you to just attach the .diff.gz to a bug
<slangasek> (no point in creating a debdiff, as that would just show all the upstream changes mixed in)
<slangasek> or rather, the .debian.tar.gz since this is a 3.0 (quilt) package
<bkerensa> slangasek: it would seem it failed to build http://paste.ubuntu.com/991451/
<slangasek> strange, why is there no error message shown?
<bkerensa> no idea
<slangasek> did you omit 2>&1 from your pastebin?
<bkerensa>   sp = my_subProcess.subProcess("cp -f share/penguintv.glade.desktop share/penguintv.glade")
<bkerensa> NameError: name 'my_subProcess' is not defined
<bkerensa> make: *** [debian/python-module-stampdir/penguintv] Error 1
<bkerensa> dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<slangasek> oh, well, no idea
<slangasek> that's not a generic message - seems to be something specific to that package
<bkerensa> kk
 * bkerensa will ping upstream author
<bkerensa> he is the one who requested we update
<slangasek> you might want to double-check that the debian/patches aren't to blame
<bkerensa> is there a preferred way of doing such?
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> #this file is a catastrophe. I'm sorry.
<bkerensa> comment from one of the patches
<slangasek> bkerensa: preferred way> yes, read the patch and see if it's the source of this "my_subProcess" command :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-17
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> reading kees post "In fact, it was so successfully that after I got the code right and programmed it, Xorg immediately crashed on my development machine. :)"
<kees> tgm4883: heh. yeah, that was a real "duh" moment for me. :)
<nathwill> anybody wanna help me troubleshoot why my proliant can't see the extra nic i got?
<nathwill> you know you wanna... ;)
<nathwill> oh nm...
<nathwill> figured out the problem
<nathwill> though i loathe the answer
<bkerensa> nathwill: whats the answer?
<bkerensa> nathwill: you are becoming famous on other channels :)
<bkerensa> <jcastro> [00:46:56] bkerensa: does charm Nathan Willis also write for LWN?
<nathwill> bkerensa: why the hell would i be famous?
<bkerensa> slangasek: In Bug #1000541 is what you suggest a proposal or is something that should be done? (removing the dependency and submitting a patch?)
<nathwill> actually, bbiaf, need to eat. pancakes are ready...
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1000541 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu Quantal) "ia32-libs-multiarch depends on gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3, causing problems when installing packages from partner" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000541
<bkerensa> nathwill: idk apparently they confused you with a lwn writer
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> pancakes?
<bkerensa> great scotts
 * bkerensa is trying to cook as little as possible due to the heat :P
<nathwill> haha
<nathwill> that's hilarious. i'm not nathan willis
<nathwill> but i love that guys articles
<nathwill> w/r/t the nic... despite not having said so on the package, turns out the damn thing is IPMI
<nathwill> so... time to dig through the hardware stack
<slangasek> bkerensa: it's a tracking bug for an issue that I've already uploaded an SRU for :)
<MarkDude> bkerensa, pingy
<bkerensa> MarkDude: yes?
<bkerensa> slangasek: ahh ok
<bkerensa> fun practice then ^
 * MarkDude is seeing about putting juju in Fedora repos
<MarkDude> And hoping to get a few examples of charms that would be useful
<MarkDude> I mean some wont work over there
<bkerensa> I would imagine that all of our charms currently would not work in Fedora
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> but with minor tweaking they all could
<MarkDude> Well, a few may
<MarkDude> So help me find some low hanging fruit here
<MarkDude> Sunthin Fedora folks would like, and will take minmal doings
 * MarkDude forgot the word Please :)
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Im sure people would love subway or znc.... Maybe the wordpress/nginx charm?
<bkerensa> 360 degree photo from UDS http://360.io/jh87QX
<slangasek> is that Thomas Bushnell (Google) on stage?
<bkerensa> slangasek: yes and you in the crowd :P
<slangasek> probably somewhere :)
<bkerensa> kind of weird... Wish my camera could do that
<cy1> Still trying to go to that thing at the Lucky Lab today
<bkerensa> That thing is pretty fun
<bkerensa> I am going
<bkerensa> In fact I should see if I can catch a ride with Nathwill
<bkerensa> slangasek: me and nathwill should be there around 6pm... He is picking me up :)
<slangasek> ok :)
 * bkerensa is also recruiting debian/ubuntu folk from other channels 
<slangasek> I'm aiming for 6 myself
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-18
<bkerensa> slangasek: looks like nathwill wont make it.... Im going to run a bit late but will get there... Buses to that part of SE are hectic
<bkerensa> :S
<cy1> OK dishes are done! Now I can... start getting ready to go. xp
<slangasek> bkerensa: mmk :)
<cy1> and here I gooo
<bkerensa-lab> Inyeresting place
 * zenlinux decides tonight is as good a night as any to upgrade his desktop to 12.04
<cy1> Heh.
<cy1> For a minute I thought Lucky Labs was monitoring this IRC connection.
<cy1> Then I remember their wireless is currently only able to monitor the fact that I have a ssh connection "somewhere".
<bkerensa> * zenlinux [01:57:52] decides tonight is as good a night as any to upgrade his desktop to 12.04
<bkerensa> and now he is gone ^ :P
<bkerensa> !#ubuntu
<lubotu1> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bkerensa> !#ubuntu-offtopic
<bkerensa> !offtopic
<lubotu1> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blkperl> !fearlessleader
<blkperl> lubotu1: fearlessleader is bkerensa
<blkperl> awww
<bkerensa> ;p
<blkperl> oh oops it forwared something
<bkerensa> blkperl: u made lubotu spam a channel :P
<bkerensa> <lubotu1> In #ubuntu-us-or, blkperl said: lubotu1: fearlessleader is bkerensa
<bkerensa> <bkerensa> lol
<blkperl> haha
<bkerensa> in #ubuntu-irc
<blkperl> seems like that bot can be too easily abused
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-19
<jPiroshky> heyoooo
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-20
<nathwill> morning everybody
<bkerensa> nathwill: morning
<bkerensa> wonderful day for some gardening
<nathwill> lol
<nathwill> wonderful day to be abed... only i got stuck coming into work :(
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> bkerensa: been having waaaay too much fun with my proliant :)
<bkerensa> System76 Lemur Ultra will be here tomorrow :D and I just e-mailed ZaReason to ask about their new Android Tablets
<nathwill> nice
<nathwill> the new zareason's look pretty good
<bkerensa> nathwill: I know... I am still on the fence about buying one
<nathwill> so.. the lemur is the professional edition right?
<nathwill> the 15.6 HD screen one?
<bkerensa> considering trying to see if any of the publicists I know work with HP and grab one for free :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: yeah
<bkerensa> and System76 is launching a new laptop tomorrow so hopefully I'll get them to send that one out to me too
<nathwill> well, depending on how it does, i'll probably end up buying the lemur later this year
<bkerensa> cool stuff
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-2-Cobalt-RaQ-4-Servers-Used-AS-IS-Great-/270748487486?pt=COMP_EN_Servers&hash=item3f09de0f3e#ht_555wt_1395
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> http://www.instructables.com/id/The-$70-IKEA-Mini-Server-Rack/
<nathwill> bkerensa, interesting...
<nathwill> bkerensa: i'm guessing no word from osu?
<nathwill> bkerensa: we need to find rack mounts too... i'll swing by the shop over here and see if they carry them.
<bkerensa> nathwill: yeah we need hardware to mount but nope nothing from OSU yet Ill ping them again next monday if no word
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-05-13
<Guest10813> bkerensa: If you have not seen it yet, there is a response regarding the "Community" link on the ubuntu.com website here: http://design.canonical.com/2013/05/ubuntu-com-update/
<MarkDude> That helps a bit
<bkerensa> Hi Guest10813 I just saw this on the way back to my office
<Guest10813> bkerensa: I'm actually shirgall, I got fubar'ed by the last netsplt
<bkerensa> Ah
<bkerensa> was wondering
<bkerensa> Guest10813: So the problem that led to the blog post was in fact someone from QA said they were not going to re-add it to the top
<bkerensa> there was some flip flop occuring
<Guest10813> bkerensa: yeah
<bkerensa> mind you they could have done this all seamlessly and just changed the hyperlink
<bkerensa> they have not provided a valid justification as to why that did not occur
<bkerensa> Jono tried to say the site was not "hacky"
<Guest10813> bkerensa: I understand the frustration
<bkerensa> I call BS :) I do web dev
<bkerensa> Guest10813: either way its good to see its coming back
<bkerensa> the big concern for me is there was a immediate dive of 33% traffic loss
<bkerensa> and any new contributors help keep things moving forward
<Guest10813> bkerensa: well, I'm glad there was a response, although it was not as timely as I had hoped
<MarkDude> Well, bs for sure , but, that post *matches my second* solution on my BP
<MarkDude> Keep link in footer, and promote Community with shiny part
<MarkDude> Even those screenshots have a *community style story* to follow as link
<MarkDude> Im sure the metric will be tweaked to be *slightly higher than 1/3
<MarkDude> or more
 * MarkDude considers his BP closed, and will follow directions/advice on bkerensa 's BP
 * Guest10813 isn't calling it solved, was just pointing out that there's new information
<MarkDude> Well yes
<MarkDude> I had minimals in my BP, on purpose
<MarkDude> Just in case of funny stuff
<MarkDude> Deeper issue here, trust me- I was just interviewed about all of this- it will be published tomoroow early
 * MarkDude is still willing to do my thing. Jono and MArk know I am gonna grandstand a bit
<MarkDude> Nicely
 * MarkDude can do his own thing as far as ideas, or even better be a Team player, and follow directions and orders
 * MarkDude wants to be a Team player, and only help where needed or asked
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Someone from Linux Pro Magazine e-mailed me.... Did you send him my way?
<MarkDude> Nope
<bkerensa> I guess he writes for Linux Pro, LJ and Datamation
<MarkDude> He already knew a bit about you
<MarkDude> I sent him to only one person
<MarkDude> He knew some background stuff. He is fair writer. Journalist
<MarkDude> fair meaning fair to people- not quality :D
<MarkDude> He's not doing a hitpiece
<MarkDude> I dont think he will break any NDAs, he has a good rep
<MarkDude> His line of questioning was fair, and he was not looking for dirty laundry
<MarkDude> He *did* ask about videos
<MarkDude> He was surprised at the timeline- as far as how many Community efforts were made
 * MarkDude explained the delay in time on reaction  to removal of link as disbelief 
<MarkDude> :)
<MarkDude> Should make for a good read
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-05-14
<bkerensa> slangasek: do I have to bzr branch MP's everytime just to merge them?
<slangasek> yes
<bkerensa> 1. bzr branch then bzr merge?
<bkerensa> why does it add a revision sometimes when I do it
<bkerensa> instead of just using the contributors commit?
<slangasek> a merge is its own commit
<slangasek> and normal practice is that when merging another branch, you create a commit summarizing the whole branch... this ensures, for instance, that a bisect down the main branch gives you consistently-usable results
<bkerensa> slangasek: is there a wiki that breaks this all down? I am re-writing Ubuntu Doc Team wiki and we might need to add this
<slangasek> there's the Ubuntu Packaging Guide
<slangasek> there might be some generic bzr docs, I don't know
<bkerensa> slangasek: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-docs/saucy/revision/212
<bkerensa> was that a clean merge?
<bkerensa> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-docs/saucy/changes
<bkerensa> that even
<bkerensa> I guess it was looks fine to me as far as how the revision showed up
<slangasek> bkerensa: if you didn't have to resolve any merge conflicts, then yes, it was a clean merge
<MarkDude> bkerensa: was 1305 dropped?
<bkerensa> hmm?
<MarkDude> error when I load it
<MarkDude> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1305-ubuntu-
<MarkDude> I found it
<bkerensa> thats not a blueprint
<MarkDude> I think the email link was formed wrong
<MarkDude> Im on the pad now
<MarkDude> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21740/community-1305-ubuntu-website-planning/
<MarkDude> This one
<MarkDude> :D
 * blkperl is disappointed that there is no mdraid docs in the ubuntu server guide
<blkperl> only for the installer section...
<bkerensa> blkperl: file a bug or do work
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> blkperl: bzr branch lp:serverguide
<bkerensa> blkperl: make changes
<bkerensa> blkperl: commit and merge propose
<bkerensa> :)
<blkperl> bkerensa: I have commits in the server guide, its not very rewarding to contribute though
<bkerensa> blkperl: pfft
<blkperl> the last server guide only had a few contributers
<blkperl> it needs more love
<bkerensa> blkperl:  why is it not rewarding
<blkperl> bkerensa: thankless job, and theres other sources of docs
<bkerensa> ;0
<blkperl> maybe if more people contributed it would be better and useful but most of the time its only good for basics
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-05-15
<bkerensa> <jono> beer hangout: everyone welcome - https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2e35c93b7aca2d5bc4ce8eeaae65aba61ae84205?authuser=0&hl=en
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-05-16
<c_smith> so, I have a general question about Chromebook (didn't think the question fit in any other chatroom I frequent in which are Linux related) and that is, are they worth it even at $200?
<MarkDude> c_smith: a few people I know think that price point is right
<MarkDude> Thats fancy $1000+ type thingy with storage and other weird things ... not so much
 * MarkDude thinks its looked at like Raspberry PI
 * MarkDude is a fan, understands folks finding a silly toy I am making things with :D
<c_smith> thinking either the Acer or the Samsung one, probably will go with the Acer since it has what I want in it.
<c_smith> also, Nexus 7 = nice tablet.
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-05-17
<bkerensa> bdmurray: you said there was another way to get all the firefox-lp-improvement scripts working with greasemonkey right?
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Is there a easy way to do this?
<bdmurray> bkerensa: the end of this blog post talks about how to install them http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=34
<bkerensa> blkperl: Might you let PSU students know about this https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/contribute/universityambassadors/
<MarkDude>  Google Glass has been hacked to run Ubunutu! At Google I/O, Google employees demonstrated how to root Google Glass and then run Ubuntu on it. http://twit.tv/show/tech-news-today/756
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-05-19
<big_t> hello
<bkerensa> big_t: HI
<blkperl> bkerensa: so whens the next event
<bkerensa> blkperl: idk you will have to ask the next lead who takes up things
<bkerensa> blkperl: I did a call for contributors a few months back... nobody has raised interest so idk *shrugs*
<blkperl> bkerensa: whose the next lead?
<blkperl> you we're suppose to have a 2month exit plan :P
<tgm4883> OMFG why are people so afraid to talk on youtube
<thefinn93> kees: I'm trying to package some crap for debian and bkerensa tells me you're the one to talk to about it
<thefinn93> you around?
